# My thoughts on a new used Uber car



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I’m going to be needing a new car in 14 months because of the 15 year limit. 

My last car I bought before I was thinking about driving for Uber, a 2004 GM with 90,000 miles and the 3800 engine worked well. Cost 2700 wholesale.
Since I was keeping it forever (pre Uber) I did a preventative upper intake manifold gasket for 500 as those went bad and totaled engines.
Maybe it was the only flaw in that engine.
I did 2 wheel bearings for 50o. I only needed one. I had to do a water pump for 150.

I guess I will have brought in $24,000 averaging 1000 a weekend.
The car may still be worth 3,000 to 3500 with 103,000 today.

Do I stick with the same formula?
Go with a mini van and do xl?
(I can buy wholesale)


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Since you have access to wholesale buying and don’t put a lot of mileage on your cars, try a minivan for the occasional XL better rates along with the regular X. You’ll lose a little in fuel economy but the additional XL rates might more than make up for it. 

You never know until you try and every market is a little different. If it isn’t working, sell the van and go back to a sedan.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> Since you have access to wholesale buying and don't put a lot of mileage on your cars, try a minivan for the occasional XL better rates along with the regular X. You'll lose a little in fuel economy but the additional XL rates might more than make up for it.
> 
> You never know until you try and every market is a little different. If it isn't working, sell the van and go back to a sedan.


Actually the 3800's I've had get horrible mileage in town so a van may do a bit better. (17 in town but 29 -32 hwy)
I like the 3800 because of the timing chain. Saves you from 1000 bucks at 100k

What's a great low repair van. (I have a hard time paying up for Japan made car...my $2700 GM car would have cost 5400 if it was from Japan and you still do water pumps)


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Dodge Caravans are going to be the most plentiful.

You might consider a Kia Sedona 8-10 years old if you can find one. They have a 3.8 with a chain timing set and are quite reliable. Can be had for less than the Japanese brands.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I know a guy who thought he needed a to buy a car in the next few months before uber kicked him off.

Now he has 8 years...

Same car as 4 year ago..

I'm sure uber will lower the bar soon, don't worry












by 2020 this will be available on UberX...

You may laugh but 4 years ago this car wasn't OK on uberX, and now it is.









Uber has no shame, none at all..

Just give them some time and your old car might end up back on the list


----------

